# κ.ά. Πώς μεταφράζεται στα αγγλικά;



## lil (Sep 6, 2012)

Πώς θα μεταφράσουμε το κ.α. στα αγγλικά;


----------



## pshleas (Sep 6, 2012)

"και άλλα", δηλαδή;
"etc." φαντάζομαι
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Et_cetera

εάν εννοείτε "και άλλοι"
"et al."
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/et_alii


----------



## lil (Sep 6, 2012)

αυτό είναι το κ.τ.λ. Εγώ ψάχνω το κ.α.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2012)

Από το λήμμα της Βικιπαίδειας όπου παρέπεμψε ο Ψηλέας:

Et cetera (in English; /ɛtˈsɛtərə/; Latin pronunciation: [ɛt ˈkeːtɛra]) (rare: etceteros) is a Latin expression that means "*and other things*", or "and so forth". 

Καμιά φορά, οι μεταφράσεις δεν έχουν αμφιμονοσήμαντη αντιστοιχία... :)


----------



## pshleas (Sep 6, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> αμφιμονοσήμαντη αντιστοιχία



Προσκυνώ!!!


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

Να θυμόμαστε ότι γράφεται «κ.ά.», με τόνο, και σημαίνει «και άλλοι / και άλλες / και άλλα». Άρα μπορεί να αναφέρεται σε άτομα (*et al.*) ή να είναι γενικότερο (_*etc.*_). Το «κ.α.», όπως γράφεται συχνά, είναι βραχυγραφία τού «και αλλού» (and elsewhere, _et alibi, et al._).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 6, 2012)

Μου επιτρέπεται να γκρινιάξω εδώ για το ότι το "και τα λοιπά" γράφεται συχνότερα ως "κλπ" αντί "κτλ"; Εγώ όταν διαβάζω "κλπ" σκέφτομαι "και λοιπά", που είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με το "και άλλα". Αναιρεί δηλαδή την έννοια ότι τα "λοιπά" αυτά είναι γνωστά, εξ ου και "*τα* λοιπά". Τέλος γκρίνιας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

Εδώ 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10515-κτλ-(και-τα-λοιπά)-κλ-π-κ-λπ
για τους γκρινιάρηδες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 6, 2012)

Χμμ... είχα ξεχάσει ότι είχα ήδη γκρινιάξει γι' αυτό, εκεί.


----------

